
Notes from the Intelpocalypse - r4um
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/742702/faaca06ffb59e902/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16068324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16068324)

260+ points

